
Bill Gates Funds Research Into Climate Hacking  - Anon84
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/01/bill-gates-paying-for-climate-hacking-research/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29
======
brc
Geo-engineering has about as much chance of gaining global acceptance as a
global cap&trade system : ie, none. What will be interesting is if countries
start experimenting with their own geo-engineering systems. Will Micronesia
sue, say, Canada for loss of tourist dollars if they cool things down too much
by imitating a volcano and spraying sulphur dioxide into the stratosphere?

The most effective use of money with climate change is adaption when and where
necessary.

------
Yaa101
He only uses his funds to crowbar people and orgs into his vision. This man is
and stays a big self centered prick.

